# HID or LED lights for boats



## rdc405 (Jul 16, 2009)

Im looking for a good high powered HID or LED *flood* light (Spreader) for my boat. 

The light would be used for running a river at night. 

I dont want to spend alot of money. I noticed that Magnalight has a few LED spreaders for sale, but they are lotz of $$$$. 

Any ideas?


----------



## jankj (Jul 17, 2009)

Do you have a 12V power source, or can you bring a car battery along? In that case, the stanley HID from walmart and amazon (~$70) is probably your best bang-for-the-buck. 


You could also get some led lights with P7 or MC-E emitters, for example the MG PLI MC-E from shiningbeam.com ($57). Runs on a 18650 li-ion battery.


----------



## BVH (Jul 17, 2009)

I second the Stanley - especially if you are handy with tools and can remove its battery. Then just run it off the boat's 12V source with the included cord.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 17, 2009)

HID would be better performing and more cost effective. The most powerful LED they have is has a rather poor color temperature of 7000K and individual LED output of about 180 lumens per emitter, which kind of tells me they're using the older first generation P4's. The optics that they're using in those LED heads does improve the throw some over a reflector system but the LED's in general are going to be a disadvantage. This style of light is essentially a large flood array. The HID has is characterized by how well it throws light downrange. The 4200-4300K temperature will render colors more accurately and improve depth perception. If you're going to be hard wired to on board power then efficiency isn't a major concern either. I'm assuming you're talking about mounted lights since since you mentioned the LED spreaders.


----------



## rdc405 (Jul 17, 2009)

The boat Im using it on is an 1860 G3 Tunnel Jet with a 90 hp jet. I just bought it and have not put in the water yet (Waiting to finish rigging it out for salmon season). Im using 3 seperate 12v marine batteries (Blue top ultimas). One of the batteries is hooked to the motor for starting and running lights. The other two batteries (Not hooked to motor / charged using an onboard conditioner/charger) are used for the 24v Minnkota trolling motor and the "River Larry" 12v anchor winch. 

Right now, all I have for lights (Aside from red/green running lights) is a GoLight stanchion mount remote spot light. 

The lights I need will be used for flood purposes so I can see about 40 yard ahead of the boat and off to the sides somewhat. 

I do want the lights to "Light up the river." So power is my main concern. 

I was thinking about two Hella 55 watt marine flood lights, but then I would have to convert them to HID. Which I havent attempted yet. I'm attempting to convert my Golight to HID which Im trying to get some info on in another thread. 

I dont want to spend a ton of $$$, But I also dont want to put junk on the boat either. 

If its possible, I would like to stay around $300.00 - $400.00 for both flood lights. 

Thanks for your suggestions guys, any further info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 17, 2009)

Any HID light with a lightly diffused lens will to fine out to 100 yards and provide a lot of light. The LED arrays are above your spec'd price range anyhow.


----------



## badexpresso (Jul 6, 2010)

*Looking to make a flood light for boat*

newbie here (Yes, I did use the search function).

I do alot of fishing at night on the great lakes (u.s.a) and I would like to make a spotlight to illuminate the rear of the boat, not just the back of the boat, but as far back into the water as I can. I currently use two retangular fog lights from an autpparts store, and they are sufficient, but I would like to see if I can make/buy something brighter. The current lights run off of the boat battery (and the new light(s) can also run off of the boat battery). The lights will only be on for 5 minutes max and any point in time (until it is time to land a fish, or pull in the nets).


Any suggestion, or assistance on what I should do? I thought about HID, but don't know where to get the parts, or where to start.

Thanks


----------



## badexpresso (Jul 6, 2010)

Any update on this thread, as I am looking for the same thing.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Looking to make a flood light for boat*

Welcome to CPF, badexpresso 

You've posted in a very similar thread asking the same thing, so I'll merge the two to avoid duplication.


----------



## JulianP (Jul 7, 2010)

badexpresso, you might also want to research the light spectrum. I read elsewhere that fish are attracted to lights with a purple tinge.


----------

